# How to Safely shoot .22LR on State Land



## GnarDawg (Dec 17, 2020)

I’m an avid squirrel hunter, and like to get out with my .22 and 12 gauge throughout the small game season.
On a hunt last week, I kept treeing squirrel but I’m a little hesitant to take any shots with visible sky behind the squirrel on state land in Oakland county. If I can “pin” them to a tree I usually see it as safe, but other than that I don’t like anything without some ground behind the animal.
Shotgun is currently at the cabin up north but I’d like to get out again this week in Oakland 
Do any of y’all have tips on how to safely hunt with a .22 in this area or should I suck it up and stick to #4-#6 shot in my 12?
Ran into some other hunters there who weren’t nearly as hesitant I was was and were popping off shots into trees left and right. Am I being too paranoid?


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Better to be safe than sorry. Boxes for 22 ammo used to say CAUTION range 1 mile-I believe that was changed to 1.5 or more later..


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Get an air rifle, pellets are cheap and keep it sub sonic, you will see more game.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I also try to "pin" squirrel to the tree when I go, but if not I also figured the skull and chest of a squirrel slows the round down a bit, it also helps if I miss most of my spots have an empty lake Michigan or an opposing hill for the round to land in.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Paranoid. So long as it is shooting more than say, 45 degrees, it's not a big deal. The horizontal velocity is what you're really worried about and by the time it gets back down to ground level there isn't a lot of horizontal velocity left. It can only fall at a velocity that gravity and drag dictate.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

Have you thought about these?







I've also shot cci 22 CB long ammo that was around 710fps, which I think would be fine.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

If it's a huge concern, wait for the shot you want. And like Tron said, I'd think hitting the squirrel would slow the bullet down quite a bit.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I have never hear of a .22 bullet going into a house or car but I have heard of deer rifle bullets doing damage. I could see it being more of a concern in some counties.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

131north said:


> Have you thought about these?
> View attachment 789681
> 
> I've also shot cci 22 CB long ammo that was around 710fps, which I think would be fine.


I've never seen them but they look like a good choice. 

Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GnarDawg (Dec 17, 2020)

I really appreciate all the insight from everyone! 

Ended up heading out with the 12g (borrowed my brothers) on Sunday between the rain, and had some success.

For me, I’ll just stick to being overly cautious but y’all made some really great points. I know a few who only like to hunt squirrel with the .22 and it sounds like that isn’t a problem at all if you’re mindful enough. Maybe after I’ve bagged my first couple pots of squirrel stew I’ll get back out with the .22 when I’m more motivated to be selective in my shots. It’s a long season!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

GnarDawg said:


> I really appreciate all the insight from everyone!
> 
> Ended up heading out with the 12g (borrowed my brothers) on Sunday between the rain, and had some success.
> 
> For me, I’ll just stick to being overly cautious but y’all made some really great points. I know a few who only like to hunt squirrel with the .22 and it sounds like that isn’t a problem at all if you’re mindful enough. Maybe after I’ve bagged my first couple pots of squirrel stew I’ll get back out with the .22 when I’m more motivated to be selective in my shots. It’s a long season!


I've got a Remington 870 20 guage that works great on squirrels. I use that during deer season and my .22 after that.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

Drake said:


> I've never seen them but they look like a good choice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They won't cycle in a semi auto, just FYI. Not enough gas pressure. I've only shot both out of a bolt action.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

You will never have trouble with the shot you don' t take.

As soon as you pull the trigger you OWN any damage it does.

We have a neighbor up the road (county DA) who found a 22 bullet in his above ground swimming pool. He showed it to me and asked my opinion to it' s origin.

It had no deformation - and he lives on top of a hill - so I concluded it was from someone shooting on an upwards trajectory. He was shocked when I told him it could have come from 2000 yards away - easily.

He was one unhappy camper.

I was glad I hadn't fired a 22 in months.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, you're being too paranoid. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

onlinebiker said:


> You will never have trouble with the shot you don' t take.
> 
> As soon as you pull the trigger you OWN any damage it does.
> 
> ...


While it seems scary, there is very very little chance it would come down with enough velocity to cause injury to anyone. The energy/velocity isn't there.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

131north said:


> They won't cycle in a semi auto, just FYI. Not enough gas pressure. I've only shot both out of a bolt action.


I just manually rack the spent CB22' shells on mine semi. Those shells are really quiet, a little louder than a pellet gun!


----------

